# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR 2013] Afficher une date mme si rien dans la base

## leloup84

Bonjour,
Je souhaiterais crer des groupes sur Anne, Mois, Semaine...et donc afficher toutes les dates mme si la connexion  ma base ne me retourne rien.

En clair :

Colonne A
Colonne B

03/02/2022
20

04/02/2022


05/02/2022
5

...




En gros je voudrais afficher chaque jour depuis une borne dfini ici colonne A qui ne s'appuie sur aucune base
Colonne B par exemple mes ventes.

Or vu comment je fonctionne, si je ramne mes ventes et que je fais un groupe par semaine ou jour si je n'ai pas eu de ventes la semaine ne s'affiche pas. Car dans ma base, dans la table que j'attaque il n'y a pas d'enregistrement.

Comment je dois traiter et paramtrer mon Crystal ?

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour
le plus simple est de crer un petit fichier Excel  part avec juste une colonne date. tu choisis ce fichier en point d'entre de ta requte, mais tu auras fais un left outer join entre la date de ton fichier Excel et la table concerne

----------


## leloup84

Je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion de li ma base SQL  un fichier Excel, c'est comme ceci ?

----------


## luc_chivas

Oui, tout  fait.. et la date que tu mets dans ton rapport; c'est celle du fichier Excel

----------


## leloup84

Dsol mais si je cr un lien vers un simple fichier Excel avec une seule colonne de date, j'ai le message ci-dessous quand je vais plus loin :

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour, il doit y avoir un format de date non correspondant.... tu dois tre en format Date cot Excel et en format Date/Heure cot SQL

----------


## leloup84

Je ne vois pas.
Mais c'est peut tre l que a coince, tu parles de requte SQL plus haut.
Et voir l'une de mes captures, je ne fais pas de requte je relie des tables.

----------


## luc_chivas

Dans cette exemple, ma date de gauche vient d'un fichier Excel, j'ai fait un mien sur une champs date de commande dans ma base, et j'affiche dans le groupe (par jour) la somme des commandes et le nombre des commandes

----------

